# Dead Man Walking (Really!)



## Makuren (Sep 15, 2007)

Hello everybody!

Yesterday I was skimming through websites and I ended up finding a web article of a man who died in a car crash, only to awaken on the autopsy table due to intense pain! I've only heard of two miraculous revivals in the mass media in my lifetime (Only 20 years old). Here's the link.

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/reuters/0709 ... topsy_dc_1

Also I began doing medical research on life after death and found a website dedicated to just that. Here is the link.

http://www.adcrf.org/

What do you think?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

Haha lol at you guys chosing to go all spiritual bullshit about it when there's natural explainations. jeez


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Each to their own


----------

